# putting her feet up.... on EVERYTHING!



## yanza92 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 5 month old puppy and her favorite thing to do is put her feet up whether it is on you or on the counter or table. She has just learned that she can jump high enough to actually get on top of the table now! I have tried everything to make this behavior stop.
- lining counter tops with tape (sticky side up)
- lining counter tops with cans filled with coins
- blow horn thing from petco
- making her sit if i see she is about to jump
- holding her paws for a few seconds when she jumps up at me
Nothing is working. she thinks everything I do is a game. PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Say no and pinch between her paw pads when they are on a surface you don't want them on. Not too hard but hard enough so that she knows it isn't attention or a game.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Sadie will be 5 months old in a few days time. I'm having the same problem. it's almost as though she's realised she can reach the counter tops and dining room table top and now her paws are up there all the time. 
When she jumps up me, I ignore her. No eye contact until all four paws are on the floor, then I say hello. 
As for the counter top, it's strange. If I'm preparing our meals she sits as good as gold in a bed in the kitchen and stays there the whole time. Her meals are a different story!! She constantly tries to jump up. I've been clicker training with her. Every time she puts her paws back on the floor I click and treat, but she just jumps back up again. : I make sure I click as soon as she's down so she knows what she is being rewarded for.
When we eat at the table she stays away, but when the table isn't in use, she's constantly got her paws up there looking at what's on there.
I'm very interested in any solutions to this problem too. Sorry not much help, but you are not alone ;D


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

A plain water spray worked for us although our pup was only about 3.5 months at the time. Used it 3-4 times and she has never done it since.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Takes only 5 minutes to fix this with proper use of prongs and results last a lifetime...

But the forum may not stomach it.... So take treats, cover the floor with them and talk the dog's ear off.... Please, pretty please Mr. Dog take your paws off the table.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

V's don't respond to harsh commands or emotion. Try non verbal commands. Absolute silence. 

So, pup jumps on counter, gently push paws off. Repeat immediately and continually. 

When jumping up on you, same thing, don't say a word, push down, or if you see it coming, lift your knee. They will then hit there chest on it. 

Whatever method you take, it won't be fixed with one training session. You have to stick at it. Be persistent, be consistent, be patient. It will go.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

This is the ONE thing we haven't been able to break with Ruby. She's 8 months old and still jumps up on people and counters. She knows she isn't supposed to. When we see her going up we say "OFF" in a firm but not yelling voice. She'll immediately go off, but it doesn't stop the behavior from happening in the first place. A squirt with water works as well but doesn't prevent it.

I know that doesn't help you any, just wanted to say I sympathize.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya is almost 5 months..same issue! The spray bottle works but I don't always have it. I give a firm off and point to the floor and praise when she has 4 on the floor. Also when you see her getting in position to put her feet up, do Ah Ah!

It's getting better over time. I don't think she is trolling for something to take but more of seeing what I'm doing! Good luck!


----------

